# Zero sugar Lucozade



## Mark Parrott

I know this has been bought up before, but l tried a bottle of this yesterday. Very nice. Can't see the point if sugar free Lucozade really, seeing as it is an energy drink. But one more point I must mention. Despite saying on the label zero calories, it's not. Each bottle is 20 calories & about 3g carb.


----------



## Matt Cycle

They're obviously responding to the sugar tax/ all sugar is evil furore.  In which case it's just another diet fizzy drink to join the millions of others.  I agree it seems strange branding as lucozade the brand is known as an energy drink - I imagine it will be pricey as well.  What's wrong with a diet Rola Cola?   The carbs are from the fruit juices - but next to nothing.


----------



## Mark Parrott

It is just another diet fizzy drink.  It's not really Lucozade without the sugar.


----------



## Robin

Mark Parrott said:


> It is just another diet fizzy drink.  It's not really Lucozade without the sugar.


I assume the name comes from the fact that it contains (g)Lucose. Will the new product have to be renamed (a)Spartamade?


----------



## Amigo

Anyone know which shops/supermarkets are selling this? I haven't seen it about yet. Can't see me becoming a convert but my son likes Lucozade and I hate the sugar content for him.


----------



## Radders

Amigo said:


> Anyone know which shops/supermarkets are selling this? I haven't seen it about yet. Can't see me becoming a convert but my son likes Lucozade and I hate the sugar content for him.


They have it in our Sainsbury's. My husband likes it, and it makes a passable sangria when mixed with a cheap Spanish wine-box red!


----------



## Amigo

Radders said:


> They have it in our Sainsbury's. My husband likes it, and it makes a passable sangria when mixed with a cheap Spanish wine-box red!



Thanks Radders, I hadn't tried there. Good tip!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I got mine in Co-Op.  Oh, & thanks for that Sangria recipe, Radders.  That's me sorted for the weekend.


----------



## Matt Cycle

If anyone is still interested in this they have it at Home Bargains - 59p for the 380ml bottles.  (I think you can get it at the supermarkets for £3.60 for 6 but in case you just want the one bottle.)

For those who use lucozade as a hypo treatment they also have the normal one in a 380ml bottle at the same price.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I want to try mixing it with red wine.


----------



## mikeyB

It's like alcohol free beer. Pointless abomination.


----------



## Radders

I tasted this today (neat, having only tried it in sangria before) and thought it had a very nice orangey flavour.


----------

